# What tests??



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone. i went to my family doctor today (Uni docs werent helping much) and he has referred me to a specialist immediatly. i have to have some tests done - he said one of them would involved swallowing liquid and then they would xray and the other would be a camera inserted up my rectum. i have constant abdominal pain and diahoea, nausea and have been un-responsive to the colofac i was given. what are these tests i have to have?any help would be great xox


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

The liquid you have to swallow if called barium, the test is called a barium swallow x-ray, or called an upper GI series.The "camera up the butt" is called a colonoscopy. keep reading the topics on this board for peoples' experiences with each of these, or if you have any questions ask.Kate


----------

